# Annual Track Day



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

How about having an annual track at Curborough seeing as the evenTTs are now no longer held at race circuits. I used to be a member of Club Audi and they have one every year where they hire the circuit for an afternoon. Not sure of the cost but it's certainly got to be cheaper than Rockingham.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I like the idea of this Curborough is not far from me never knew it was so close looks a good track. :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

We can certainly look into it but the club has been badly burnt when organising track days in the past.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I would be willing to pay upfront but i know what you mean.

DAZ 8)


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> We can certainly look into it but the club has been badly burnt when organising track days in the past.


 I think in the past Club Audi paid about £300-£350 to hire the circuit for an afternoon and charge their members about £25 to participate. Curborough is only a small circuit but it is perfect for a TTOC track day and i'm sure you will have plenty of volunteers to help.


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

I dont see why this needs to be a TTOC event, why not organise it as a local event


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> I dont see why this needs to be a TTOC event, why not organise it as a local event


 Why, what's your problem with having a TTOC track day. Club Audi can do it and that club is not as good as the TTOC. :?


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

audimad said:


> Redscouse said:
> 
> 
> > I dont see why this needs to be a TTOC event, why not organise it as a local event
> ...


Im not saying its a bad idea Jeff, its just as Andrew said, with what has happened in the past the TTOC might not want to commit to something like that


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry, i still can't see what the problems is, why don't you contact Club Audi and ask them for some advice or go along to their Curborough track day on the 24th of April and see how they do it.  If i could afford i'd pay for it myself.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

audimad said:


> Sorry, i still can't see what the problems is, why don't you contact Club Audi and ask them for some advice or go along to their Curborough track day on the 24th of April and see how they do it.  If i could afford i'd pay for it myself.


Sorry Jeff but I really don't know how we can say it any simpler, we cannot cover our costs on a track day and we cannot afford to make a loss. If you would like to organise it on behalf of the forum fair enough but we are not in a position to do so.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, i still can't see what the problems is, why don't you contact Club Audi and ask them for some advice or go along to their Curborough track day on the 24th of April and see how they do it.  If i could afford i'd pay for it myself.
> ...


 And i thought this club would be interested, just shows you how wrong you can be. :? When will you be organising a track day then?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Why not organise it like a group buy? Everyone declares interest and then pays upfront. If your talking less than £50 each it's hardly a big commitment.

I know I would interested. Plus Daz. I'm sure Steve (Vspurs) would be interested, plus Audimad. That's four already without even listing a thread?

You would only need 10 paying £40 each or so if you think that is roughly the price.

EDIT: I no way am I volunteering to organise this, but I've emailed them for some more details.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Best bet is to ask the Events Sec , sorry I cannot be any more help or state our position any clearer.


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Who's that mate? Cam?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hark said:


> Who's that mate? Cam?


Steve Law


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Shame as it could of been a huge success but now we'll never know.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

wallsendmag said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > Who's that mate? Cam?
> ...


 Yes, lets ask someone who might be interested.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

The trouble is there is a huge gulf between what sounds like a good idea in abstract and what happens in reality.

The plain bare truth is (borne out of experience) is that whilst people are initially interested, the take up ends up being rather poor.

Look at the is thread for example. Its not inudated with people saying "yes put me down".

Its a great idea Jeff, if not original. If the club isnt immediately saying "Yeah, thank the Lord for Jeff, he's saved us all with a brilliant idea" then there will be reason why, and in this case, the reason isnt that we cant be bothered or that we just dont rate the idea because it came from you.

Take for example, I had the idea about a year ago or so to do a karting event. It was going to be big. We were going to do it simulaneously at 3 or so venues up and down the country so everyoe could be involved at the same time. Initial interest was good, we set it up and then the take up sucked and we had to abort.

Think about it logically. We have 500 or so members, and only a small handful will be available on a given day at a given time at a given location, and an even small number of those will want to go on track with their pride and joy, AND it has to remain affordable. It just doesnt stack up, sadly.

So far the thread has gone like this

1. Here's and idea, what do you think

2. Nice idea but impractical and we cant affpord to take a risk on it

3. No one's interested, you all hate me and dont pay any attention to my idea

4. No its not that way at all, we just realise through experience that it can be disaterous, but dont take our word for it, do your bit for the community and try it out.

5. I dont care you all suck you lazy sods who never do anyting and dont listen

Jeff, if you have an idea, great. If it isnt taken up, throwing the toys out of the pram AGAIN isnt an answe. You seem to think everyone should do as you say but you dont EVER seem to want to roll your sleeves up and get involved.

Its easy to knock, and complain, but its a little more difficult to actually put in some effort of your own isnt it? If you truly beleived in your idea and in member involvement you'd do something a little more that try to force the issue via creating bad feeling.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

What are you on about, i AM willing to help with this, after all i would not of put this idea forward if i wasn't willing to help would i, and another thing i have offered to become a regional rep but none are needed at the moment so as for you saying i am not interested in rolling up my sleeves and getting involved is complete and utter rubbish. :evil: You seem to have a problem with me, have i done something to upset you, if i have i apologise if not what is wrong. :?


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Jeff, as many people know the last track day organised by the TTOC nearly very nearly brought an end to the TTOC as a club... too higher cost and not enough participation.

If you really think you can get enough people to go to cover the cost then by all means... you can arrange it. but I will not be authorising the club to spend any money on it. simple as.

Look at the Santa Pod day today. there are around 1000 active members on this forum, but only 20 or so went to this... I mean if we rented something for the club and only 20 people went we would loose money.

As others have said its a good idea in theory, but we are not as big as Club Audi, and with only 500 members we are never going to get the people out to it.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Not as big as Club Audi who told you that, they have just over 200 members. :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

The problem for me regarding track days is always about insurance. It costs a bleedin' fortune and I wouldn't even consider doing it without it.

If the TTOC could get group cover with the favoured insurance sponsor Chris Knott for example and it was a sensible price, them more of us would do it. Surely with 500+ members the TTOC would have some negotiating clout?

I'd certainly rejoin if the price was good... :wink:

Cheers

Rich


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rusty, that makes sense, and we'll look into that BUT whether it'll make the whole shebang appealing enough price wise to get the requisite take up I cant promise.

Jeff, you go ahead and look into tracks and costs. Cant say fairer than that.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

CamV6 said:


> Rusty, that makes sense, and we'll look into that BUT whether it'll make the whole shebang appealing enough price wise to get the requisite take up I cant promise.
> 
> Jeff, you go ahead and look into tracks and costs. Cant say fairer than that.


Cool...


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

How about an advert in the next absoluTTe?

With an emil link or something to more details on here?

Point ppl in the right direction?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There is always this one Jeff

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147124&hilit=track


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> Rusty, that makes sense, and we'll look into that BUT whether it'll make the whole shebang appealing enough price wise to get the requisite take up I cant promise.
> 
> Jeff, you go ahead and look into tracks and costs. Cant say fairer than that.


 Already have done, Curborough is approx £700 for a saturday afternoon and a maximum of 35 cars. Don't know about insurance as i have not looked into that but if 35 cars/people were interested then it works out at £20 each, less than 35 cars the price goes up obviously. Curborough is only a small circuit so you can only have one car on the track at a time for safety reasons. I am willing to roll my sleeves up and help, did you hear that Cam. An apology would be nice. :wink: PS, since when has 200 been more than 500. :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

making one phone call isnt the end of it Jeff. Gonna take far more than that before you can say you've rolled up your sleeves!

Now sort out a date with them, and get folks signed up etc etc. Once we know numbers we can get a sensible trackday insurance GB quote


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> making one phone call isnt the end of it Jeff. Gonna take far more than that before you can say you've rolled up your sleeves!
> 
> Now sort out a date with them, and get folks signed up etc etc. Once we know numbers we can get a sensible trackday insurance GB quote


 Look, it is obvious you don't like me for one reason or another so i would prefer it if you no longer contacted me, thank you. :!:


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Jeff,

Just thought id mention that MTW the new East Anglia Rep has been in contact with a track about a track day and they will do it for £129 with a meal chucked in. Check out the events section, maybe you can help him out with this?

Paul


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

Redscouse said:


> Jeff,
> 
> Just thought id mention that MTW the new East Anglia Rep has been in contact with a track about a track day and they will do it for £129 with a meal chucked in. Check out the events section, maybe you can help him out with this?
> 
> Paul


 Thanks for the info but i'll not be participating as £129 is too rich for my blood.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

audimad said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > We can certainly look into it but the club has been badly burnt when organising track days in the past.
> ...


Hi Jeff,

I've looked into this last year and the price for the track was £750 for the day.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audimad said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > making one phone call isnt the end of it Jeff. Gonna take far more than that before you can say you've rolled up your sleeves!
> ...


I'm entitled to reply publicly and will continue to do so. For the record I do not contact you by PM.

If you post a topic aimed at the committee, I'm entitled to respond, if you reply on a topic talking to me I'm entitled to respond, if you post publicly I'm entitled to respond.

I'd rather you didnt pipe up at all, but you dont see me demanding you dont speak! :lol:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

*Arrange up a Couldn't brewery in a piss*

Rearrange as people see fit. :wink:

I'd love to do a TT only trackday, without some GT3/Scooby up my ass who goes to the track everyday. 
With the progress of this thread and the castle combe one it looks less than likely.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Hark said:


> I'd love to do a TT only trackday, without some GT3/Scooby up my ass who goes to the track everyday.
> With the progress of this thread and the castle combe one it looks less than likely.


So would I and a fair few others, just not enough to make it a viable prospect without real danger of losing £ on it and that's the plain and simple truth 

Remeber there's a lot of big talk and people can put down their names initially all they want (thus giving a false impression of numbers) but a relatively small percentage of those who'd show an interest would actually sign up AND PAY due to date/location/price/genuine fear of stacking own motor!


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > CamV6 said:
> ...


 What is your problem with me and what does demading mean :?:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > I'd love to do a TT only trackday, without some GT3/Scooby up my ass who goes to the track everyday.
> ...


I think the only feasable way of arranging a day at Curborough would be to collect money from interested people up front and when there is enough money in a seperate kitty to finance the day. Then, *and only then*, could it be booked.


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> CamV6 said:
> 
> 
> > Hark said:
> ...


Would have to be very careful and know what date you ar aiming at first, but, that's a good idea


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

audimad said:


> What is your problem with me and what does demading mean :?:


And I thought you didnt want me to talk to you anymore? [smiley=huh2.gif]


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

CamV6 said:


> audimad said:
> 
> 
> > What is your problem with me and what does demading mean :?:
> ...


 I don't, i just want to know what your problem is, why won't you tell me, what have i done to you. :?


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I have made a thread here.

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=163166

If you would be interested in attending please reply.

*DO NOT *bring the bickering in to that thread please.

Thanks


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Come on gents lets get back on topic it's going to get out of hand


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hark said:


> *DO NOT *bring the bickering in to that thread please.
> 
> Thanks





trev said:


> Come on gents lets get back on topic it's going to get out of hand


Well said both of you!!


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

anything to keep the peace Dani


----------

